# What "character alignment" suits you best?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

This is something borrowed from D&D. :devil: It describes your moral (good/evil) and ethical (lawful/anarchic) outlook on life. Pick the description you think fits you the best:

Lawful Good: You believe in the goodness inherent in all things, in a code of conduct - whether it's a personal one or a set of laws - and an ideal world comes from this dualism of structure and benevolence.
Examples: Superman, Atticus Finch, Aragorn, Carth Onasi

Neutral Good: You will use whatever means to promote the most good, whether that means tearing down a code of laws, following a code of laws, creating an orderly society, breaking down harmful kinds of order, etc. 
Examples: Luke Skywalker, Harry Potter, Captain Kirk, Samus Aran

Chaotic Good: You believe your own conscience is your best guide, and tying yourself to any code of conduct would be limiting your ability to do good. You believe strongly in individual rights and freedoms.
Examples: Indiana Jones, Dirty Harry, Robin Hood, Gordon Freeman

Lawful Neutral: You believe in order - both personal and systematic - above all else. You refuse to break your code even if good could be done by breaking it.
Examples: Most Jedi, RoboCop, Stannis Baratheon, Mr. Krabs

True Neutral: Your only interest is in living your own life, whether that means tearing down a code of laws, following a code of laws, etc. You have no particular objective.
Examples: Jules (Pulp Fiction), Squall Leonhart, Timon and Pumbaa

Chaotic Neutral: You generally do whatever the hell you like and damn the consequences (but you try not to be too noble or too hurtful). Nobody knows what side you are on - you are solely interested in personal gain.
Examples: Captain Jack Sparrow, Han Solo, Bugs Bunny, Bart Simpson

Lawful Evil: You are the most consistent and orderly of evil characters. You feel rules give you strength or superiority. You believe in keeping order and control at ALL costs.
Examples: Darth Vader, Tony Soprano, Two Face

Neutral Evil: You are ONLY in it for yourself - you will follow or disregard laws only as much as doing so advances your own interests. You represent pure evil without honor and without variation.
Examples: Cruela de Vil, Ganondorf, Lucy (Peanuts), Gollum

Chaotic Evil: You do whatever you feel like regardless of the rules (which typically involves hurting people). You believe your own evil impulses are your best guides, and you actively resist codes of conduct.
Examples: The Joker, Darth Maul, Satan


I think I'm pretty much a Neutral Good person. I don't restrict myself to a personal code, but I'm willing to follow rules when they are beneficial to everyone. I'm leaning more towards Neutral Good than True Neutral, because I generally detest abhorrent behavior and I really want what is best for most people in society... and I'm sad when people are too stupid/lazy to figure out what's best for them.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lawful Neutral or Neutral Good. Depends on the day.

Edit, nevermind. I just don't know. I'll take Neutral Good over the former any day though.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I opened this thread, started reading, and thought, "Hey... what's all this crap about? I thought he wanted to know whether I like my paragraphs left-, right-, or center-aligned."

Your question is far less interesting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Neutral Good... pretty much. Hah; within my limited powers, and staying out of jail.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I am definitely Bugs Bunny. I chew carrots like a motherf***er and everyone else be damned.

Edit: lol swearing


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I suppose chaotic good; but true neutral and neutral good are possible as well.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder whether there is any difference, in practice, between "lawful good" and "lawful evil."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

For me, chaotic neutral I think. I am an arrogant person who likes being the centre of attention and looks down on other people, but I still act (broadly speaking) nice to people when I first meet them. I camouflage my actual thoughts of people behind my neutral words and expressions, but can be blatantly rude to them if they want honest feedback on something.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Neutral. just neutral.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Goes a bit above my head but any of the goods will do, but probably "true neutral" is the best.

I doubt that anyone would answer to be evil. Evil people usually don't admit they're evil, do they? They usually argue that the innocent are evil, or lay the blame at someone else's feet, they can be very manipulative...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Neutral Good, though I shall be Chaotically Evil towards anyone else who is not also Neutral Good.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For me, chaotic neutral I think. I am an arrogant person who likes being the centre of attention and looks down on other people, but I still act (broadly speaking) nice to people when I first meet them. I camouflage my actual thoughts of people behind my neutral words and expressions, but can be blatantly rude to them if they want honest feedback on something.


mmm, stay away from my compositions then.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Neutral Good


I will assume that was a typo and that you meant to say "Chaotic Evil."


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> I will assume that was a typo and that you meant to say "Chaotic Evil."


Maybe my unorthodox means of promoting good is to fool my enemies into believing I have an evil allegiance.

Maybe I am so chaotically evil that I am willing for others to see me as good, only to take advantage of their vulnerabilities when I discover them.

In either case, get in my way at your peril.


----------



## Alberich (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool thread!  - I would choose Lawful Good


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Neutral Good (If anyone disagrees feel free to say so)


----------

